# Halogen to Led?



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

The pictures below are, I believe, Halogen bulbs and I'd like to consider changing them in the MH to LED.

There are three of the larger bulbs and at least a dozen of the smaller bulbs.

Is it worth changing them, where is the best (ie – cheapest) place to buy them and what type/number/size of Led bulb would I order?

Any help appreciated.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

As with all things, cheapest isn't always best, and this certainly applies to LED lamps. I got excellent service and quality from a firm I met at a Shepton show. I think they were called JM Goods - Google them.

Colin


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Yes, those are both halogen and yes, IMO it is worth changing if you want prolonged life on battery off EHU and without so much driving.

We used Aten lighting who were brilliant;

http://www.atenlighting.co.uk/caravan-motorhome-lighting.html

Not the cheapest necessarily but "buy cheap buy often"

They were very helpful and everyone that I bought worked superbly and it was very quick to change.

I am glad we did it. 

Dave


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

I used led hut to replace spot lamps ( second pic)
And for the bulbs I took a chance and ordered 20 from china via e bay for £14 inc postage. So far the china ones work very well I think the spot lamp was around £4.50 each from ledhut.


----------



## gorsecover (Jun 29, 2011)

Yep Ebay worked for me too........fitted over a year ago and no problems.


----------



## Valian (Sep 25, 2008)

Aten Lighting.....fantastic service and very helpful. 

It's easy to do and makes a big difference in power use, they don't get anywhere near as hot as halogens and we think the light in the vehicle is significantly better. We used 2 white 6-LEDs over the kitchen work area which gives a bright white 'flourescent tube' kind of light, and warm white 6-LEDs everywhere else (36 of them!!!) except over the bathroom mirror where we used 2 warm white 10-LEDs, which are significantly brighter.
They last a lot longer as well, so the initial outlay is well justified. I now have 38 G4 halogen bulbs spare.........


----------



## kimbo4x4 (Jun 29, 2008)

If you are not in a hurry to fit, the ebay ones from China have worked fine in our Hymer for the last year, at a reasonable cost too. We have also installed self adhesive 1 metre long led stips as mood lighting which we use instead of strip lights.
Pays yer money......... :?:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Why not really go to town and change to LED at home as well.

I've only changed the bathroom so far and reduced power consumption from 180 watts for 3 halogens to 12 watts for 3 LEDs.

No time delay to attain full brightness either.


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

mine where from China 18 months ago, had quite a lot of use and not 1 failure yet, if i had to replace 8 times still be cheaper than the overpriced UK ones also fitted 12v regulators in the circuits.
Buy cheap save loads of money

John


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Keith

definately worth it especially if you are camping off grid. You will use about as much power as a torch bulb.
Try this firm , not always the cheapest but very good quality products. Also very bright units if you want them.

http://www.campercare.co.uk/Index.jsp


----------



## Jimbost (Aug 25, 2012)

Another vote for Aten. LED lighting reduced my normal lighting load dramatically and increased the overall brightness. I fitted additional strip lighting as 'mood' lighting in the decor rails above the cupboards. Cant be seen but shines across the ceiling. Contolled by a simple wireless remote it is very effective. I now have additional capacity in the lighting circuit so I have added USB charging points for phones etc. His and hers above the double bed and one above the travelling seats.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Aten for me too. Previously I had cheap ones which failed after about one year of use. We are full time though so that might equal five or ten years for other people, Alan.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

After going onto mutiple sites and seeing dozens of pictures of replacement bulbs for the ones shown on my original post - are these two shown below direct Led replacements for the Halogen bulbs or not?


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

No for the bulbs ( not spots) you need to look for this type 
220754806298 e bay item number


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

KeithChesterfield said:


> The pictures below are, I believe, Halogen bulbs and I'd like to consider changing them in the MH to LED.
> 
> There are three of the larger bulbs and at least a dozen of the smaller bulbs.
> 
> ...


Being a total amateur where electrics are concerned I used Aten lighting as well. Quite a few recommendations in this thread and totally justified in my view.

Speak to anyone there and they will advise and talk you through the procedure for fitting. Can't remember the guy's name but he was extremely helpful.

Terry


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I've just received and fitted two sets of Led bulbs - both ordered Wednesday - one set from Ebay and one set from Ledhut and they arrived within an hour of each other today.

Thanks for all the helpful advice and recommendations,

Keith

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## Autourer (May 28, 2011)

I see that many of you have gone down the same path as I'm about to go, that is replace the existing halogen with LED G4 lights. 
What I'd like to know is what size LED lights have you installed 6,9,12 or 24 led replacement lights? I understand that the warm is better suited for living areas and the bright white for the likes of Bathrooms, but I'm having trouble working out what replacement to get. 
:| 

Thanks 
Mick


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Autourer said:


> I see that many of you have gone down the same path as I'm about to go, that is replace the existing halogen with LED G4 lights.
> What I'd like to know is what size LED lights have you installed 6,9,12 or 24 led replacement lights? I understand that the warm is better suited for living areas and the bright white for the likes of Bathrooms, but I'm having trouble working out what replacement to get.
> :|
> 
> ...


I went for the maximum that I could get in since I reasoned too much light is rarely a problem for the bathroom or reading, whereas too little certainly is.....

We are really pleased to have made the change and as you said, went for warm for "mood" ligthing and cold for where light is needed to be able to see to do things.

I also changed the awning bulb for LED - this was the standard single filament incandescent bulb which I replaced with the all round tower so that the cupboard behind the bulb as well as the awning are bright.

Dave


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

I bought from Aten and two blew straight away, making them too pricey to be worth it, so next time I'll try cheap and Chinese. How many of the "quality" ones are made in China anyway I wonder? 

Regardng size, I had to buy a few different just to see what would physically fit in my light fittings.


----------



## AdieL (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi,
I have just ordered these from China on ebay. They will probably take 4-6wks to arrive ( assuming they do arrive ). Much cheaper than anything you can order from the U.K.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/G4-1W-1-8...50?pt=UK_Light_Bulbs&var=&hash=item19d79dcf42


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

Jeez I feel really dumb , are they simply replacement bulbs or do you have to replace the holder as well :?


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Just replace the bulbs.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

valphil said:


> Jeez I feel really dumb , are they simply replacement bulbs or do you have to replace the holder as well :?


You are not dumb unless I wish to term myself like that - I also wasn't sure until I actually saw one of the bulbs - it had never been that obvious to me either.

Once I started looking at the websites of suppliers (I used Aten) it all became clear (no pun intended) - almost as if someone had shone a light on it.. :lol:

sorry, I totally know what you mean as it is not clear until you do it - but it is simply a bulb replacement exercise - so my next question was; How do I get the cover off the lights? As there was no obvious way - help came along very quickly and told me how to get it apart (small screwdriver and twist).....

Can we form a clique of "dumb and dumber motorhomers"?

I'm sure others would volunteer...... :lol:

Dave


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I am on my third van with all LED's, the statistics on power consumption cannot be argued. Just like everyone else I was not sure you could just change Halogen for LED at first.
Later comes the consideration for what colour LED's to use; there is a big difference. 
At Motorhome Shows I have asked if I could try different colours to see which suited and the seller (forget which) allowed me to try different ones before deciding which ones to finally commit to, taking back those I did not like.
No need to economise on lights or get burnt touching hot lamps.

Alan


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

I think I could join the "dumb and dumber" clique sometimes.

However,I don't think it's dumb to look for a good price.......it is to think that if you pay more money the item will be better.

DO they really stop the production line in China and say hey now lets gear up to start making the cheaper versions.

We have been happy with this company 
http://www.brightlightz.co.uk

Two tips I discovered the dumb way
1. You can trim the prongs if the sideway/slice fitting bulb will not go into the fitment.
2. Some bulbs have a positive and negative prong but vans were wired randomly as it does not matter with halogen bulbs. Therefore you may need to swop the wiring at the chocolate box connector at some fitments.

Oh sorry did everyone know this already ????


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

Penquin said:


> valphil said:
> 
> 
> > Jeez I feel really dumb , are they simply replacement bulbs or do you have to replace the holder as well :?
> ...


 brilliant idea we can be founder members ....I've never been a founder member before , can I be chief dumb-ass .


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Webby1 said:


> .
> 2. Some bulbs have a positive and negative prong but vans were wired randomly as it does not matter with halogen bulbs. Therefore you may need to swop the wiring at the chocolate box connector at some fitments.


Just turn the bulb around 180 degrees...

The vans weren't wired randomly - its just with a halogen bulb they are not positive/negative sensitive


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

grizzlyj said:


> . How many of the "quality" ones are made in China anyway I wonder?
> 
> .


All of them 

All LED lighting stuff comes from China - some of it is 'better' quality but trust me - its a bit like saying that having just one hole in your shoe is better than having two...

It is all a bit hit and miss - none of it will last as long as the manufacturers/salemen say as lets face it quoting 50000 - 80000 hours for lamp life is not going to be challenged by anyone here  but it will last longer than a tungsten lamp and cost less to run in the meantime


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

1302 said:


> Just turn the bulb around 180 degrees...
> 
> The vans weren't wired randomly - its just with a halogen bulb they are not positive/negative sensitive


OK just a dumb little thought comes to my totally inadequate brain......

that would work well with those that fit in vertically, but of you tried it with a sideways mounted flat LED to replace the halogen the light might not exert much influence as it will be pointing into the fitting.... 

maybe I'm wrong, but that point just had to be made by the proposer of this new "dumber than you" grouping..... :lol: :lol:

Maybe I should add the word [JOKE] to my response but I don't think so......... there are bound to be other DTU's who might have accepted it as at the same level of truth as we find on every post..... :lol:

Dave :roll:


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Penquin said:


> 1302 said:
> 
> 
> > Just turn the bulb around 180 degrees...
> ...


Hi Penguin

With posts like this you are in danger of not qualifying for the Dumb and Dumber section of MHF.


----------



## AdieL (Sep 19, 2012)

Threre is a bit of guesswork as to picking the right bulbs. I went for the 1.2w 140 lumen in warm. If I find some too bright or not bright enough I will order some more. You can buy less than 10.
Cheers


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Obvious when you know*

As a member of the D&D club I never thought to simply turn the LED bulbs around......................jeez I'd be too dumb even to join the club in that case.

I was referring to the flat/slice bulbs and trying to help others avoid that DOH moment when I have realised something that was obvious in hindsight.....often after searching on this site

Some of these bulbs will work right away, as the positive and negative happen to be in the right place and others will not work until the wiring is switched around.....it took me a long time to figure why some bulbs worked and some didn't.

But now it's obvious.......simples


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

your never too dumb , this club is a bit like the civil service , the dumber you are the better chance of promotion


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

The bulbs seem to work fine enough turned horizontally (after all the tungsten lamp it replaces was that way round anyhow)

Someone mentioned earlier about the pin lengths - they do seem to be quite long and it is ok to trim them down.

Where is this dumb club to which you refer?? :lol:


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

dumb and dumber motorhomers . com and or uk or something or maybe not , I dont know , why did you ask me ......did you ask me ? I'm off to the other threads its easier , or is it , what was the question ? :?


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

valphil said:


> why did you ask me ......:?


Because you were sat there with your mouth wide open catching flies :lol:


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

blimey was that me , I thought he looked quite odd


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Slice LED bulbs*

Just a chance for me to add my first picture.........hope it works.

These are the LED that clearly cannot be turned around.............but the 12v wiring should be easy enough to reverse for those that do not work straight away.

I did trim the pins with sharp scissors, but support well so that you don't break the solder joint.......I did have to solder one back on.

Also trim across at 45 degrees so there's a pointy bit to fit into the socket which can be a tight fit.


----------



## AdieL (Sep 19, 2012)

My LED bulbs arrived from China today. I have just fitted all 10 bulbs and they all work. I have not had to trim the pins down or swap any connections over so all sorted. Cheers


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

I changed my halogen spotlights to LED using these

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230799217107?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

£4.99 for 10 delivered from Hong Kong in less than a week.


----------

